# Wonderful Volodos-Mozart Performance



## drmusic (Mar 11, 2013)

Greetings to all, 
I just came across a wonderful Volodos-Mozart Turkish March Performance. What do you think? Just wanted to share.




My second post!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Good post!

Let's start a Battle of the Cupids...:devil:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

drmusic said:


> Greetings to all,
> I just came across a wonderful Volodos-Mozart Turkish March Performance. What do you think? Just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> ...


OK! Now that you are finished with the frivolities, it's time to post an essay, 500 words ±10, expressing your understanding of what music is, what _classical_ music is, and _why_ Wagner.

Alternatively, you may publish here a recipe for an artisan bread. (_Crudblud_ needs inspiration, he has resorted in desperation to publishing music.)

[You should ignore those who claim that the author of this post has no authority or standing in Talk Classical, and is in fact a troublemaker who smells bad.]


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Comparing to Horowitz, those two are Hacks! :devil:






/ptr


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Is he the guy who ruined Rondo alla turca?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

jani said:


> Is he the guy who ruined Rondo alla turca?


Not long ago Volodos modeled his playing style after Horowitz.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I have always thought that Volodos is Horowitz reincarnated in a ever so slightly imperfect form... 

/ptr


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I've got Volodos playing this and it is tremendous fun. Lighten up some of you guys. Wolfie would probably have loved it!


----------

